# How many have



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Rolled their ATVs over on them?

Saturday I was riding around (NOT intoxicated) and we came to a T in the creek bed. I went up a small hill on the side of the T to see if we could get out on the other side of the creek. I had just passed over the crest of the hill and was pointing down the incline. I saw there was no way we were getting through the creek so I shifted into reverse to go back. The hill was not steep and I was easy on the throttle. The best I can figure is the rear Zillas spun and the fronts grabbed. I was thrown off and landed in some peanut butter mud about 8 feet down the hill in the creek. I saw the Brute rolling toward me and got in a semi fetal hand over the head position just in time to get rolled over. She stopped 5 feet away from me on all 4s purring like a kitten. I got up with both of my ears full of mud and a sore neck. The 2 guys with me were amazed when I hopped up and went to check on my four wheeler.

I think the footwell is what rolled over my body. My knee got hit by the front wheel and my head got the rear wheel well. No damage to the machine at all and I'm just sore. If that had been on hard ground I am sure the outcome would have been different. 

Lesson learned: Just go ahead and get stuck next time. Thats why I have a winch.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

my buddy rolled his about 3 times down a hill... luckily he got outta the way and just got a couple of scrapes... he has ammo cans on the front rack which saved his handlebars... his back rack got bent up pretty good though..


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

I rolled my king over on a steep creek bank when it was spinning and grabbed a root and over it came. I tried to get out of the way, but i did get hit by the handlebars or front rack, not sure which. I was lucky tho, and it did not land on me. I walked away with only a big knot on my head(and headache) and bruises and scrapes on my arm and shoulder.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Glad things turned out okay.

My story....I was riding down a trail. Not too fast. Not doing anything weird. Obviously not drunk. I had wide Bear Claws on the back at the time and they just caught the narrow tracks the wrong way and over it went onto me. Dang that thing is heavy!

I was amazed at the damage considering it wasn't an elaborate flip. The handle bars were bent, brake fluid resevoir & speedometer smashed, plastics were scratched and I think one of the fenders was ripped. Helmet was scratched. Head was fine....though I'm sure some people would beg to differ. The back tires were changed the following weekend.

Lessons learned:
Never ride alone. 
Always wear a helmet. 
Don't make grunting noises when trapped under a quad. You will never live it down.


----------



## rowdy-outty (Jul 28, 2010)

I think anyone that has rode these things very much has had this happen. 5X for me wned::grumble:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

At least 5 times for me as well. My old Wolvy had a problem with the balance valve.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

I lost count.

Slow, fast, in snow, ice, rocks, water..........

I was pinned under mine last year (hit a pile of logging debris in the fog) and had to peel my rain suit and boots off to get out from under her. 

Needless to say, I can't dead lift a Brute.


----------



## Alabama_Mud_Dog (Oct 7, 2010)

the very first time i rode an atv i flipped over on myself.. me and the atv were belly up on the ground looking at the pretty blue sky.. nothing was hurt and i just pushed it off round it back on all fours and rode on.... i have also rounded down a hill on one before... i was able to "catch" it right before it hit me and stop... again nothing hurt and i got on and try going up the hill again and rode the rest of the day..


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Been there, wrecked that !!
Lesson Learned : Scars are like tattoos, but with better stories !!


----------



## tyler'sgrizz (May 14, 2010)

i was getting some speed to hit a think mud hole with my little honda recon. there happened to be a burried rock in the mud, well i hit it and went over the bars and turned around to see the quad soaring towards me on the verge of falling back on all fours but instead it just tipped forward on top of me. this mud was like a suction cup so i couldn't get the bike back up. it stayed in that pit all night long until i got my grizzly and pulled it back upright. i got it up. poured some gas in it and it cranked right up! the only problem was all of the mud got stuck in the throttle and brake levers so it was really hard to pull them back for the next week after the accident. HONDAS AND POLARIS'S ALL THE WAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I rolled the '08 last March. I was backing down a little hill. The right rear caught on a root or something. It slung me off and came rolling over me. It landed upright still running. Bent the bars and mangled the rear rack extention. I broke 5 ribs ...they still hurt sometimes. 

A couple of years ago I flipped a 400ex in a saw dust pile. It pinned my wrist down so I couldn't get it off me. I was ok until it started pouring gas down my chest. No damage, except to my pride from screaming at the smokers trying to help me!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive rolled numerous three-wheelers on me, a honda fourtrax 350 with 3 people on board has run me over (literally tires and all ran over me), a polaris xplorer 350, a prairie360 and a dirt bike or two.

i hit a tree in mid air doing a table top on a RM-80. that little mofo would fly!

fun times!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

I've rolled my cat on top of me once. I was going down the trail and came to a wash out. Took the only way I saw possible and the ground slid out from under me. Flipped over side ways on top of me. Had to wiggle my way out. It left a big nice knot on my leg.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I was running a bit fast down an arroyo with this Brute about two years ago and clipped the wall with the left front tire. She did a hard-over and rolled over on me. Bent the bars and racks and scratch some plastic. I broke a rib and screwed-up my hip. Only bad thing was I was all alone and 15 miles from the truck. Got it running and drove it back.


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

been through a few, first one I had I caught an approach leaving a field in the winter, bike rolled onto its side with my leg under it, was able too kick it back over with the other leg, luckly no injurys thanks too the snow, than the next winter I was climbing a steep hill, caught a tree under the powder and kicked me and the bike sideways than rolled right over me, fetal position saved me, got lucky and had the seat roll onto me so walked away clean on that one, I think I saved my handlebars tho cause if it didnt hit me I'm sure they would have been bent lol now I'm a lot more careful with the lift and the rad up/snorkels cause its gonna cost a lot more if I tip her now


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Instrument cluster, handlebars, plastics, rear box, racks, levers, helmet visors, me......can't count how many things I've damaged from rollovers!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

They dont call me Yard dart for nothing.....


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> I rolled the '08 last March. I was backing down a little hill. The right rear caught on a root or something. It slung me off and came rolling over me. It landed upright still running. Bent the bars and mangled the rear rack extention. I broke 5 ribs ...they still hurt sometimes.
> 
> A couple of years ago I flipped a 400ex in a saw dust pile. It pinned my wrist down so I couldn't get it off me. I was ok until it started pouring gas down my chest. No damage, except to my pride from screaming at the smokers trying to help me!


.... kind of like the Dad in the chicken little movie...eh?


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

my 8 year old hit a rock yesterday and sent his little quad into a front flip, luckily he front fliped farther and just got muddy, but it was close! lucky little guy!


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Its a long story but the name RUBBERDOWN came from flipping upside down on my very first time out on an ATV


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I guess it happens to all of us at some point.

I dont know how my radiator wasnt damaged, but I'm glad.


----------



## lil'prairie (Oct 18, 2010)

Rolled my atc 110, my prairie 360, and my old atc 90. Somehow managed to save the rest.


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rubberdown said:


> Its a long story but the name RUBBERDOWN came from flipping upside down on my very first time out on an ATV


That's funny. I can hear someone telling ya now, "You're supposed to keep the rubber down!"


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

king05 said:


> That's funny. I can hear someone telling ya now, "You're supposed to keep the rubber down!"


LOL, I heard it all weekend and then again a few weeks later at a big wedding, so it kinda stuck with me


----------



## 06BRUTEFORCE (Jun 17, 2010)

Don't remember the exact number, but over 10. Surprisingly nothing has ever been broken. I have never been pinned under it, but have had to flip it over myself which can be very tough. One time I rolled it with a rider and it stopped against an electric fence. Every time I touched it I got shocked, haha. Ended up prying the fence over with a log and using the winch to flip the machine over.


----------

